# Hybrid Updates



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

I have created this thread as I get some information sent to me from time to time, that I would like to share.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

From:
http://www.caranddriver.com/cartrims/2007-saturn-vue/saturn_vue_green_line.html 




> 2007 SATURN VUE GREEN LINE
> Base Price
> $22,995
> 
> ...





> 2007 FORD ESCAPE HYBRID
> 
> 
> Base Price
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Ford Debuts Redesigned 2008 Mercury Mariner - Daily Auto Insider
> 
> 
> The Daily Auto Insider
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

more:



> Wednesday, October 18, 2006
> Toyota, Honda Dominate '07 Fuel-Efficiency Rankings In U.S.
> 
> NEW YORK (Kyodo)--Six car models of Toyota Motor Corp. (7203) and Honda
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

more: (* Diesels *)



> GM Vows Not to Play Catch-Up on Diesel Pickups
> By Scott Anderson
> WardsAuto.com, Oct 24, 2006 8:42 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

more:



> Simplifying the Switch
> Mitsubishi plans single motor for electric car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Posted on Fri, Oct. 20, 2006
> Fairfax will make Saturn Aura hybrid
> The production of test models begins next week. Sales to the public
> start
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Fuel Cell *)



> US: A123Systems to develop batteries for fuel cell hybrid bus
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 27 October, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...



Please see attached as well


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Look who's green now
> 
> Phil Raby
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> LA Times
> RUMBLE SEAT DAN NEIL
> Green lite
> Saturn's Vue hybrid sounds eco-friendly. But the effort seems
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Diesels *)



> Green Tech
> A Love-Hate Relationship Bears a 50-State Diesel
> By KEVIN CAMERON
> Published: October 15, 2006
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Toyota May Use Prius as Basis for Line of Hybrids (Update1)
> 
> 
> By Alan Ohnsman
> ...



p.m. in


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Technology review *)



> No easy job judging best this year
> Best New Technology
> Nov.Â 4, 2006. 01:00Â AM
> GERRY MALLOY
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> US: Peterbilt to unveil hybrid trucks
> By Automotive World staff writer (MP)
> 7 November, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...




Shhhh! Eaton is also working on a Diesel for Semi Trucks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Europe: Toyota sells 50,000th Prius
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 3 November, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Fuel Cells *)



> GE's Two-Battery Strategy for Fuel-Cell Buses
> Design effort could make fuel cells practical while pushing the state
> of
> the art in hybrid propulsion for all kinds of vehicles.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Electric Car? *)



> New Step, Same Direction
> No way GM will kill the electric car says Lutz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: 



> Popular Science, Best of What's New 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please attached for recycle of energy and also Cartoon for comedy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Next Gen Prius *)



> ================================================================================
> The Next Generation Prius
> 1.
> Greedily generating solar power -
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Follow-Up Test: 2007 Saturn Vue Green Line
> Vehicle Tested:
> 2007 Saturn VUE Hybrid 4dr SUV (2.4L 4cyl gas/electric hybrid 4A)
> MSRP of Test Vehicle: $22,995
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:




> By Philip Reed
> Date posted: 09-21-2006
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More: (* Politics *)



> Democrats may put Big Three in driver's seat
> As execs from GM, Ford and Chrysler meet Bush, Democrats' gains could
> provide a lift to the automakers' legislative agenda.
> By Chris Isidore, CNNMoney.com senior writer
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Boston Globe
> 
> Hybrids in the real world not as exotic as some think
> Many issues same as gas-engine cars
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

More:



> Saturday, November 18, 2006
> Toyota To Expand Hybrid Lineup In China: Vice President Inaba
> 
> BEIJING (Nikkei)--Toyota Motor Corp. (7203) plans to gain a bigger
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2006)

That is all I have for now.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

> Prius engineer dies in plane crash
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> ...



and



> Toyota hybrid exec David Hermance dies in plane crash
> 
> Mark Rechtin
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

More:


> US: Motor Trend names Camry car of the year
> 
> 23 November 2006| Source: just-auto.com editorial team
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

Please pay attention to this and the safety issues. 



> ConsumerReports.org
> Hybrid Safety Concerns
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

more:


> New York Times
> Behind the Wheel
> Saturn Vue and Mercury Mariner: Hybrids, Mild or Seasoned, From the Motor City
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

more:



> Not All Hybrids are Hot
> High fuel prices don't guarantee a model's success
> 
> By RICHARD TRUETT | AUTOMOTIVE NEWS
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

more:



> Meet the only Saturn Vue Green Line Taxi in New York
> 
> Posted Dec 10th 2006 10:29AM by Alex Nunez
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

more:


> ================================================
> From UK magazine Auto Express:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

I know more than one company is working on this:



> Toyota Exec Says Diesel Prius Hybrids Possible
> 
> 
> Following Toyota's announcement that it will buy a 5.9 percent stake in Isuzu, the companies announced that they will pursue a joint diesel development strategy.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

More:



> US: Falling gasoline prices slow hybrid vehicle sales
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 8 December, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

More:



> Published: December 08. 2006 3:00AM
> Auto news
> First Nissan hybrid car to have limited release
> 
> ...



and



> Nissan expects to lose money on new hybrid Altima
> 
> David Shepardson / Detroit News Washington Bureau
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

more:



> According to GM, the hybrid vehicle will be available in the US and Canada in spring 2007. Cobasys manufactures the same battery system for the existing Saturn Vue Green Line SUV. The Aura Green Line, equipped with an electric motor/generator combined with a 2.4 litre Ecotec four-cylinder engine and the Cobasys battery system, is claimed to offer 25% better fuel economy compared to the base Aura XE version.
> 
> Greiwe said that Vue Green Line build will slow as production of the Aura begins.
> 
> ...



Battery technology is one place were improvements are coming and will make a big difference. How they store, how fast they can discharge and re-charge will limit the usage of the power they have.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I guess it is public now. This is my latest program the 2009 Two Mode Hybrid for the Saturn Vue.



> US: Saturn debuts Aura Green Line at LA motor show; GM outlines plans for other future hybrid models
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 1 December, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2006)

more:



> US: Tax credit amounts outlined for Honda's 2007 hybrid vehicles
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 29 November, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2006)

I am not sure what survey, but thought I would share what I have now. 



> Friday, December 1, 2006
> Toyota Ranked Top Manufacturer For Eco-Friendly Efforts: Survey


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

Nominations for Ward's 10 Best Engines



> 10 Best Engines Nominees
> By Bill Visnic
> WardsAuto.com, Dec 20, 2006 8:51 AM
> 
> ...



I posted this as some Hybrid systems are in the nominations.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

I know that GM is selling their Hybrid system in a joint venture to Chrysler and others, here Toyota is doing something similair with Nissan. 




> RUMBLE SEAT / DAN NEIL
> The beast with two brands
> Couple Toyota's battery and support hardware with a four-cylinder Nissan and you get the 2007 Altima hybrid. It's alive! It's alive!
> DAN NEIL
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

more:



> Wednesday, November 01, 2006
> 
> Anita and Paul Lienert
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

New Fuel Economy Regulations coming in Japan



> Japan: New rules demand massive fuel efficiency improvements
> By Andrew Mollet
> 21 December, 2006
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

Honda May Build Hybrids In N America: President Fukui



> Tuesday, December 26, 2006
> Honda May Build Hybrids In N America: President Fukui
> 
> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Honda Motor Co. (7267) may produce hybrid vehicles in North America, President Takeo Fukui said Monday in an interview with The Nihon Keizai Shimbun.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I know that GM is selling their Hybrid system in a joint venture to Chrysler and others, here Toyota is doing something similair with Nissan.



It looks like Toyota and Ford are in discussions as well. 



> Wednesday, December 27, 2006
> Toyota Chairman Meets Ford's Mulally For Possible Tie-Up
> 
> NAGOYA (Nikkei)--Toyota Motor Corp. (7203) Chairman Fujio Cho and Ford Motor Co. President and Chief Executive Officer Alan Mulally met last week in Tokyo, The Nihon Keizai Shimbun learned Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2007)

Toyota Exec says it not all the fault of GM for ending the Electric car. 



> December 20. 2006 3:00AM
> Mark Phelan
> MARK PHELAN: Electric car killer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 7, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070107/bs_nm/autoshow_volt_dc



> Introduced at the North American International Auto Show here, the Chevrolet Volt will draw power exclusively from a next-generation battery pack recharged by a small onboard engine -- if the technology is ready in two or three years.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2007)

*GM Hy-Wire Concept Car*


http://www.flixxy.com/gm-hy-wire-concept-car.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

A Ford Update:



> Future intense
> 
> Ford is already trumpeting its success with the 2008 Escape
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

An Update on Plug-ins from Toyota



> Toyota President Sees Continued Research on Plug-in Hybrids
> 
> Source: Toyota
> [Jan 03, 2007]
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

An update on GM and suppliers with new batteries:



> US: GM awards new hybrid battery design contracts
> 
> 4 January 2007| Source: just-auto.com editorial team
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

And more detail from one of the supplier mentioned in the above post:



> Cobasys, A123 Partner to Develop Lithium Ion Hybrid Vehicle Battery
> 
> Source: PR Newswire
> [Jan 03, 2007]
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

An article on Honda:

Highlights include that Honda could take over number two from Nissan in Japan and also looking for antoehr global car that coudl be a Hybrid.



> INTERVIEW - Honda wants one more global car to step up growth
> Tue Dec 26, 2006 4:46 PM IST
> 
> By Chang-Ran Kim, Asia auto correspondent
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

The Hottest Hybrids for 2007     



> The Hottest Hybrids for 2007
> 
> Hybrid vehicle sales catapulted more than 139 percent from 2004 to 2005 after increasing 81 percent from 2003 to 2004, according to R.L. Polk and Company. But they remain only slightly more than one 1 percent of the new-vehicle market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

An Update on Nissan and US Tax credit



> US: Nissan Altima Hybrid qualifies for tax credit
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 19 January, 2007
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Toyota Update



> US: Toyota to unveil new Highlander and Highlander Hybrid at Chicago motor show
> By Automotive World staff writer (ANK)
> 22 January, 2007
> Source: Automotive World
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Chrysler Update on Hybrid

Note: The Hyrbid Trans is from GM Powertrain it is not clear from this article.



> Hybrid Durango Switched On
> By Eric Mayne
> WardsAuto.com, Jan 17, 2007 9:44 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

An article about electric vehicles



> Electric car engineering center will bring jobs  to Rochester Hills
> Web-posted Jan 12, 2007
> 
> By JOSEPH SZCZESNY
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2007)

Prius Updates



> Toyota Adds Incentives to Boost U.S. Prius Sales 50% (Update3)
> 
> By Alan Ohnsman
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2007)

Ford Escape Updates



> RUMBLE SEAT / DAN NEIL
> To the rescue
> The revamped Escape hybrid gives Ford a much-needed victory. Perfect? No. Revitalizing? Definitely.
> DAN NEIL
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2007)

An unhappy Toyota Prius owner in the snow. 



> Headed to the ski slopes in your Prius? Better check this out first!
> 
> Posted Jan 29th 2007 9:37AM by Mike Magda
> 
> ...



I happen to know this type of issue could be a problem depending upon the hardware design and controls behind it. The safe thing to do to protect the hardware is to shutdown as the article states. This protects the really expensive hyrbid transmission electrical motors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2007)

Second Generation  Honda Hybrid



> Second generation Honda Insight expected to be unveiled at Geneva Motor Show.
> 
> Posted Jan 31st 2007 1:11PM by Sam Abuelsamid
> Filed under: Hybrid, Honda, Geneva Motor Show
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2007)

An Update on the Nissan Hybrid



> Nissan today announced a starting Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $24,400 for the 2007 Nissan Altima Hybrid, Nissans first entry in the hybrid electric vehicle market. The new hybrid sedan is on sale now at Nissan retailers in the eight states that have adopted California emissions regulations  California, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Rhode Island and Vermont. The Altima Hybrid has been certified by the Internal Revenue Service as meeting the requirements for the Alternative Motor Vehicle Credit, thereby qualifying for a tax credit of $2,350.
> Altima Hybrids EPA fuel economy is estimated at 42 mpg City and 36 mpg Highway. It is rated as an Advanced Technology-Partial Zero Emissions Vehicle (AT-PZEV) and emits almost no evaporative emissions.
> The Altima Hybrid offers all the style, convenience, comfort, quality, feel and performance technology features and highlights of the next-generation 2007 Altima sedan, while offering the added benefits of improved fuel economy and reduced emissions, said Bill Bosley, vice president and general manager, Nissan Division. Combined with Altimas standard 20-gallon fuel tank, Altima Hybrid has a projected driving range of up to 700 miles between fill-ups. More importantly, it drives just like any other Nissan  with smooth acceleration, responsive handling and a seamless delivery of power under almost all driving conditions.
> The Altima Hybrid features a high level of standard equipment, including 16-inch alloy wheels, Intelligent Key with Push Button Ignition, power windows/door locks, 6-speaker AM/FM/CD system with auxiliary audio input jack, Anti-lock Braking System (ABS), Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), Traction Control System (TCS) and dual-zone automatic temperature control that includes an Altima Hybrid-specific electrically powered A/C that continues to provide cooling when the gasoline engine is stopped.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

I apologize I have been lacking in my posting on this thread.

I hope to get caught up here tonight.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

A text version of the hopefully attached PDF



> The Recorder Page 1 of 2
> 
> 
> Current issue: March 7, 2007 Central Connecticut State University
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Not a true hybrid update but about the Auto Market / companies



> Thought you might find this one interesting.....
> Thunder on the Tundra: Toyota Trucks Ahead in 2007 Recalls
> If you've merely done a moderate amount of Internet surfing or cracked open a newspaper lately - just about any newspaper - you've undoubtedly seen the news that Toyota has once again passed Ford in worldwide auto sales and may pass GM sometime this year.
> But what you may not have seen is that Toyota has already passed both Ford and GM in a different category - automotive recalls.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

This was mentioned in another thread if this vehicle would qualify for the tax credit or not.

Information received in an e-mail so please verify with dealership and IRS first.



> . . . notification from the IRS today that they have approved the Aura Green Line for a $1,300 hybrid tax credit.
> 
> You had mentioned that Saturn Marketing has a web broadcast with your dealer network on March 27th  in which the Aura Green Line pricing will be a major topic.  The IRS releases a news release when they approve a vehicle for the hybrid tax credit - why don't I work with you, Saturn Communication Staff and the IRS, we could probable do a simultaneous press release on March 27'th if you think that would provide you with some excitement with the dealers?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

An article about Ford Hybrids



> Ford Escape Mercury Mariner Hybrids: Better Fuel Economy, Lower Tax And Insurance Bills
> DEARBORN, March 21, 2007 - The 2008 Ford Escape Hybrid and Mercury Mariner Hybrid are big on value - bolder designs, greater fuel efficiency and the highest income tax credits available on any hybrids.
> Escape and Mariner are eligible for Federal income tax credits up to $3,000, insurance discounts of up to 10 percent in many states and increases in 'real world' fuel economy performance when evaluated under the new fuel economy measurement standards instituted by the EPA for all 2008 model year vehicles.
> "Ford is committed to hybrid and other powertrain technologies as part of our global strategy to deliver improved fuel economy to our customers, lower emissions and energy security," said Nancy Gioia, director, Sustainable Mobility Technologies and Hybrid programs. "The Escape and Mariner Hybrids have been great successes, and we look forward to adding to our hybrid fleet with the Ford Fusion and Mercury Milan Hybrids launching next year."
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

A Mercedes article



> GERMANY: Mercedes to develop full hybrid technology
> 12 March 2007 | Source: just-auto.com editorial team
> Mercedes is developing full hybrid technology, as well as a mild hybrid system that it is developing with BMW.
> DaimlerChrysler research and development head Thomas Weber told German trade newspaper Automobilwoche that both systems are expected to be marketed from 2009.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

A Kia Article



> Low Price for Kia Rio Hybrid
> Why should hybrids cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> Kia's answer to that is, "They shouldn't." And the automaker is introducing a new hybrid in a low price range.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Hybrid Buses were brought to the market by GM, but this company is bringing School Buses to the market.



> Nationss First Hybrid Schools Buses Will Roll in Florida
> The School District of Manatee County in Bradenton, Fla., will become the first school district in the country to receive hybrid school buses through the Plug-In Hybrid Electric School Bus Project. Manatee School   Districts two hybrid school buses are part of the 19 hybrid buses awarded nationwide by Advanced Energy, a non-profit corporation that initiated a buyers consortium of school districts, state energy agencies and student transportation providers.
> 
> The hybrid school buses, manufactured by the leading school bus manufacturer IC Corporation and hybrid drivetrain manufacturer Enova Systems, provide 70-100 percent better fuel economy and a 90 percent reduction in diesel engine emissions. Officials from the School District of Manatee County will be presented with the revolutionary new buses during a press conference at Braden River High School at 10 a.m. Eastern time on Friday, March 9.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Hydrogen/Fuel Cell News about the GM Sequal



> AWARDS/HONORS
> NATIONAL HYDROGEN ASSOCIATION RECOGNIZES GM .... GM recently received the Special Member Award for the development of the Chevrolet Sequel, which was unveiled in September 2006. The award was given during the National Hydrogen Association (NHA) Annual Hydrogen Conference, held in San   Antonio, Texas. The NHA presents awards each year to those who have helped further the development of the hydrogen industry.
> 
> The Sequel is a technologically advanced automobile with a hydrogen fuel cell propulsion system and a broad menu of advanced technologies. It has an unprecedented range of 300 miles between fill-ups and spirited acceleration, attaining 60 mph in 10 seconds. GM has also announced plans for the largest market test of fuel cell vehicles in the world.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Toyota in the news



> *NEW ADDITION TO TOYOTA BOARD .... *The _Detroit News_ reported that Toyota Motor Corp. named a non-Japanese to its board of directors for the first time on Thursday, appointing American James Press, the president of the automaker's North American operations, amid growing fears of a political backlash for its booming U.S. sales.
> The move is the latest step in Toyota's efforts to bolster its international standing. It also comes at a time when Toyota is boosting sales in North America, grabbing market share away from Detroit automakers.
> Press has been president of Toyota Motor North America Inc. since May 2006, and has been responsible for overseeing Toyota's tremendous growth in the U.S. He was president of Toyota Motor Sales since 2005. Press, also promoted to senior managing director from managing officer, joined Toyota Motor Sales in the U.S. in 1970, after two years at Ford Motor Co.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Battery Technology is the key to the near and long term implementations of hybrid and other technologies.




> *In Quest for Better **Battery**, Keep an Ion Nationalism
> The Wall Street Journal *
> By Norihiko Shirouzu
> April 13, 2007
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

UAW looking to add Toyota to their membership



> *UAW Leaders Seek Strength at **Toyota*
> *Detroit** Free Press*
> 
> *By Joe Guy Collier*
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

An article about Toyota Recalls:



> *Roger Simmermaker is the author of How Americans Can Buy American: The Power of Consumer Patriotism. He also writes "Buy American Mention of the Week"*
> *---------------*
> *Thunder on the Tundra: **Toyota** Trucks Ahead in 2007 Recalls*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do we as a culture want Hybrids?

Is it for the cost of Oil?

Is it for the Air Quality?

Is it for Global Warming?



> *warming*
> *In the next 24 hours, deforestation will release as much CO2 into the atmosphere as 8 million people flying from **London** to **New York**. Stopping the loggers is the fastest and cheapest solution to climate change. So why are global leaders turning a blind eye to this crisis?*
> *By Daniel Howden*
> *Published: **14  May 2007*
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

An article about the "Possible" Toyota Tundra Recall from this year:



> *POSSIBLE TOYOTA TUNDRA RECALL ....* According to the _Detroit News_, Toyota Motor Corp. may recall Tundras equipped with 5.7-liter V-8s to replace the engines, after owners of its new Tundra pickup reported engine failures. The trouble with the Tundra's 5.7-liter engines, the most powerful engine available on the new pickup, is the latest in a series of recalls and problems that have dented Toyota's reputation.
> The automaker set the industry standards for vehicle quality, but now seems to be straining to maintain top quality as it expands overseas, builds factories and hires thousands of new workers.
> Toyota is now studying how many of the 30,000 5.7-liter engines it built are affected.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Plug-ins are the next stage or what many believe to be the next stage for Hybrids.



> *Google Plugs In To Hybrid Car Development with $10 Million*
> *USA** Today*
> 
> *By James R. Healey*
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Another Plug-in Article:



> *GM Plans Two Very Different Plug-In Electric Vehicles*
> *USA** Today*
> 
> *By James R. Healey*
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Next big thing in drag racing.  
http://de.theoaklandpress.com/Repository/ml.asp?Ref=T0xQLzIwMDcvMDcvMjkjQXIwMTgwMA==&Mode=Gif&Locale=english-skin-custom


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/gm-works-on-fuel-saving-engine/20070824183609990001


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Hybrid comments from Tech Show



> By Sharon Terlep
> Aug. 25, 2007
> 
> MILFORD  Dozens of General Motors Corp. engineers clad in look-alike polo shirts stood like an army at the ready Friday in the center of an intricate, science-fair-like display of model engine blocks and transmissions.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Note: I corrected the quoted title, as it stated 15 MPG improvement not 15% improvement.



> *Edmunds.com*
> Dan Pund *Tech Report: GM's HCCI Engine Offers 15 MPG Increase*
> Date posted: 08-27-2007
> *DETROIT  While the **Volt plug-in hybrid** has made lots of headlines for General Motors, the company wants us to know that it's still busily refining gasoline and diesel engine technology.*
> ...






I believe this is part two fo the story:



> After years of trial and error and secrecy, General Motors is ready to talk publicly about a combustion process that could increase fuel economy in conventional engines by up to 15 percent.
> 
> Uwe Grebe, executive director for GM's powertrain advanced engineering, told Thecarconnection.com that doesn't have a specific timetable for rolling out an engine with a homogeneous charge compression ignition, or HCCI, as the system is called. However, the fact GM has put experimental engines into a pair of demonstration vehicles suggests the technology could ready by the beginning of the next decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Another article on the same engine



> chicagotribune.com
> 
> GM building gas-sipping new engine
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Fourth Article



> *GM engine may save fuel*
> *Technology could cut consumption 15%*
> August 24, 2007
> BY KATIE MERX and MARK PHELAN
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

More info



> GM tests technology that could raise fuel economy by 15 percent
> August 24, 2007
> 
> By TOM KRISHER
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

More



> AutoWeek | Updated: 08/27/07, 11:40 am et
> 
> The star of General Motors Powertrain Technology Show is homogeneous charge compression ignition (HCCI). It took 30 years to make this engine a reality. The idea of this engine hasnt been very secret. Tinkers and high-quality teams have tried to perfect it, but the GM team led by Uwe Grebe, executive director for GM Powertrain Advanced Engineering, has succeeded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Few quotes from the biggest news outlets.



> "A few hours in a preproduction Tahoe hybrid around Northern Virginia, in traffic and on highways, was satisfying. Tahoe was smooth as you please in stop-go because the electric motor, which handles low-speed driving, provides all its power the instant it begins to turn. - Jim Healey, USA Today
> 
> "It all worked flawlessly. When I'd slow down for a light, the vehicle's regenerative brakes would gather energy and the gas engine would shut down. When that light turned from red to green on 19th Avenue, I slowly depressed the pedal and cruised along in electric mode until I reached about 30 mph. Then the gas motor kicked in." - Matt Nauman, San Jose Mercury News
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

Details:



> *Going hybrid makes Tahoe a treat *
> *Better mileage a given: What's surprising? Better everything else *
> *By James R. Healey*
> General Motors plans to start selling gasoline-electric hybrid versions of its full-size Chevrolet Tahoe and GMC Yukon SUVs this fall, hoping their improved fuel economy will attract mileage-minded buyers back to the potentially profitable big SUV market.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

More:



> *The Devil Drives a Chevy Tahoe Hybrid*
> Wednesday, August 15,  2007
> _GM's new hybrid face_
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

More



> *[FONT=&quot]August 20, 2007[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Hybrids, Heels and Wheels[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Jody DeVere[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Askpatty.com[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...



> *Green Biz*
> 
> *A green Cadillac? GM's surprising new hybrid*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

The 2-Mode is a nice approach in my opinion. It allows for gear lock up and not only electric motors so when one is at freeway speeds the motros do not have to spin even when they are not prodcing any energy to the wheels. They still would be spinning mass. The 2 mode allos for the motors to not spin when the IC engine would be engaged.




> *[FONT=&quot]GM's 2-Mode 2008 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Hybrid[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Kevin Massy[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]CNET Reviews[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Full hybrids have to date been almost synonymous with [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Toyota[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'s Hybrid Synergy Drive (HSD) system, which, in addition to being the technology behind all [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Toyota[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and Lexus hybrids, is licensed by Nissan for its [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Altima Hybrid[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and is used in a modified version by Ford in the [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ford Escape[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mercury Mariner [/FONT][FONT=&quot]hybrids. This hybrid monopoly is about to change, however, as GM readies its 2-Mode hybrid system for introduction later this year in the Yukon Hybrid and Tahoe Hybrid SUVs. Like HSD, GM's 2-Mode system enables cars to run just on electricity, just on gasoline, or a mixture of the two. The system makes use of a two electrically controlled variable transmission (ECVT) modes, which change based on the car's speed and engine demand. The result, according to GM, is a 40 percent improvement in city fuel economy over the gasoline-only [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT][FONT=&quot], and a 25 percent improvement in overall gas mileage. [/FONT]
> ...



[/FONT]


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

The 2-Mode is a nice approach in my opinion. It allows for gear lock up and not only electric motors so when one is at freeway speeds the motros do not have to spin even when they are not prodcing any energy to the wheels. They still would be spinning mass. The 2 mode allos for the motors to not spin when the IC engine would be engaged.




> *[FONT=&quot]GM's 2-Mode 2008 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Hybrid[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Kevin Massy[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]CNET Reviews[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Full hybrids have to date been almost synonymous with [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Toyota[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'s Hybrid Synergy Drive (HSD) system, which, in addition to being the technology behind all [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Toyota[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and Lexus hybrids, is licensed by Nissan for its [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Altima Hybrid[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and is used in a modified version by Ford in the [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ford Escape[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mercury Mariner [/FONT][FONT=&quot]hybrids. This hybrid monopoly is about to change, however, as GM readies its 2-Mode hybrid system for introduction later this year in the Yukon Hybrid and Tahoe Hybrid SUVs. Like HSD, GM's 2-Mode system enables cars to run just on electricity, just on gasoline, or a mixture of the two. The system makes use of a two electrically controlled variable transmission (ECVT) modes, which change based on the car's speed and engine demand. The result, according to GM, is a 40 percent improvement in city fuel economy over the gasoline-only [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT][FONT=&quot], and a 25 percent improvement in overall gas mileage. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]We took a ride along with GM this week in the 2008 Yukon Hybrid and got a first-hand impression of the next big thing in the hybrid world.







> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]Close-up of the 2008 GMC [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Hybrid[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]GM's two-mode hybrid system is the biggest news in the hybrid world since the introduction of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Toyota[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'s wildly successful [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hybrid Synergy Drive[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. The two-mode system, which will debut later this year in the GMC Yukon and the Chevy Tahoe, makes use of advanced drive train technology to improve the mileage and the environmental image of two of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Detroit[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'s most popular full-size SUVs.[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]2008 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Yukon[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Hybrid[/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

More from a woman' perspective



> [FONT=&quot]The Driving Woman[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Edmunds.com[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Joanne Helperin[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...



> [FONT=&quot]The Driving Woman[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Edmunds.com[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Joanne Helperin[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...



> *First Look: GM hybrid SUVs coming at the right time*
> [FONT=&quot]Thursday,  August 09, 2007[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]By Don Hammonds, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pittsburgh[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Post-Gazette[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Timing is everything in the car and truck business. [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...



> *GM's Hybrid SUV: Can It Slow Down Congress On CAFE Issue?*
> [FONT=&quot]Posted By:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Phil LeBeau[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]CNBC[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...


> By Jeff Green
> May 1, 2007
> 
> General Motors Corp.'s gasoline-electric large sport-utility vehicles will use a 6-liter engine to provide more towing power, as the automaker adds hybrids to compete with Toyota Motor Corp.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...


> [FONT=&quot]GM Gives First Look at 2-Mode Hybrid SUVs [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]By Mike Sutton[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]WardsAuto.com, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]May 3, 2007[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

A Hybrid only repair shop. 

http://www.wired.com/cars/coolwheels/news/2007/09/hybrid_mechanic/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2007)

...




> Here's a link on Lithium-Ion video from John McElroy's show, Autoline Detroit. ....  McElroy interviews some experts in the field, including the President/CEO of A123 Systems and the VP of Cobasys Systems Engrg. I thought you might be interested, it takes about 30 minutes to watch.


http://www.autolinedetroit.tv/show/1130


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love to drive a hybrid with my 30 mile one way commute everyday.  However, the natural problem arises...

I can't afford a hybrid I can fit in comfortably.  

being 6'5" and "husky", I don't care to drive cars where one shoulder is on the window, and the other is on the passenger seat.  The new Yukon sounds fantastic, but what's the price tag?  (sorry if it's in those quotes and I just missed it.)  An '06 Yukon goes for around 25-30k used, which is waaaaaaaaay outside what I can afford right now, especially after factoring in 3k a year in gas.

  <-- sad panda


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> I'd love to drive a hybrid with my 30 mile one way commute everyday. However, the natural problem arises...
> 
> I can't afford a hybrid I can fit in comfortably.
> 
> ...



I do not know the cost. 

The first link talks about it might be up for $10,000.  I am not sure. I honestly have not seen aything on this. 

The other two links are just some quick blurbs on it. 

http://www.soultek.com/clean_energy/hybrid_cars/hybrid_car_types/GMC_Yukon_Hybrid.htm

http://blogs.edmunds.com/Straightline/1866


http://research.cars.com/go/crp/buy...ear=New&story=GMC&section=makes&subject=makes



The Fuel economy per sticker is 14/19 and the hybrid is supposed to improve it by 25%. The numbers I have heard from those driving them for everyday but haulers back and forth to work get a combined is 22 to 23 mpg. Take these numbers as rumor as I have not had a chance to verify. 


http://www.gmc.com/yukon/yukon/specsFuel.jsp


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2007)

> * Hybrids Become Unavoidable
> Automotive News *
> By David Sedgwick
> Oct. 29, 2007
> ...




It is not just the Japanese, look at the partnership of GM-Diamler-Chrysler-BMW using the GM hardware. 


As to Diesels, they are a great way to improve the fuel economy right now. So, one may ask why not build more now? In Europe where they are the largest portion of the fleets, they have different requirements for emissions then in the USA. Oh the Gasoline Cars are real close and usually follow California's lead, but not with Diesels. They have been way behind because they have better fuel economy. Now there are many worried in Europe as they are looking to tighten that up to what North America has, this would be bad for the Diesel market. So, I disagree with the comment that they are Clean. Of course one can add about $4k on the low side to about $8k for just the medium duty Diesel Trucks here in North America. This extra cost is in sulfer traps, not required as much as the reduced or no sulfer diesel fuel - which does effect the performance of the older diesels - and NOx traps and pre & post cats. 

 Thisis why I believe that even the Big Diesel companies in Europe have not penetrated the North American Market as they cannot afford to sell them here for the Emission cost.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2007)

> * GM Seeks Fuel-Cell Fans Via Equinox Test Drive
> Detroit Free Press *
> By Katie Merx
> Oct. 28, 2007
> ...




This is good news, and should raise awareness of the infrastructure required.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2007)

> * GM Asks 100 People to Test Fuel Cell Cars
> Automotive News *
> By Leslie B. Allen
> Oct. 29, 2007
> ...



 Anotehr article about Fuel Cells


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2007)

From link: http://biz.yahoo.com/brn/071214/23870.html?.v=1&.pf=loans



> *Bankrate.com*
> Hybrid lease payments may rise soon
> Friday December 14, 6:00 am ET
> Terry Jackson
> ...


----------

